# entry team



## fightingsolveseverything (Sep 27, 2007)

is a six man team normal in this area? http://www.patriotledger.com/news/cops_and_courts/x688583603

how many teams are there in mass?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

There's the Red Sox, Bruins, Patriots, and Celtics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> There's the Red Sox, Bruins, Patriots, and Celtics.


Don't forget the Revolution.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey what about the Lowell Spinners


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> There's the Red Sox, Bruins, Patriots, and Celtics.


It was a trick question. He asked for 6 man teams.
The correct answer would be B. Bruins.

Red Sox (9)
Patriots (11)
Celtics (5)

Where do I pick up my toaster?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

94c said:


> It was a trick question. He asked for 6 man teams.
> The correct answer would be B. Bruins.
> 
> Red Sox (9)
> ...


shit, no toaster here but plenty of beer:t:


----------

